

Open source Nextdoor alternative? - unicornporn

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nextdoor.com&#x2F; isn&#x27;t yet available in my country, so I&#x27;m looking for another solution. As this isn&#x27;t a service that will connect the whole world, I think some sort of CMS installed at a shared hosting provider would work great.<p>Anyone know of such a solution?
======
extropic-engine
You might be able to use something like
[http://librarybox.us/](http://librarybox.us/). You could also just host
forums for your neighborhood.
[http://www.discourse.org/](http://www.discourse.org/)

